# Leopard Turns 1 year old today



## Team Gomberg (Apr 1, 2013)

Happy 1st Birthday to my leopard tortoise!! 

After a morning soak and weigh in, he was given a birthday breakfast of Mazuri and white clover. I helped him blow out his candle 

He weighs 277grams and measures over 4"scl. I'm so proud of him


----------



## ScottishFish (Apr 1, 2013)

Hahaha love the little party hat!! Happy Birthday


1 Eastern Hermanns Tortoise 2.5yo


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 1, 2013)

Happy 1st birthday to your little man!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you  I am glad to have finally hit the year mark!


----------



## leash_wish (Apr 2, 2013)

Happy birthday! What's his name?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 2, 2013)

Name?? unsure. 

I just refer to "him" as the leopard tortoise for now. In fact, all 5 in my signature are called what they are "male russian", "painted", "albino", etc...lol. Maybe I should give names eventually?? 

I was going back and forth with 2 different names (1boy and 1girl) for when I can sex him... but that is so far away that I just dont bother yet.

Still love my little leopard though!!!


----------



## Neal (Apr 2, 2013)

Great looking tortoise.


----------



## GeoGpp1012 (Apr 2, 2013)

Haha awesome picture this is great ....Happy Birthday to your tort he's a beauty


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 2, 2013)

Neal said:


> Great looking tortoise.





GeoGpp1012 said:


> Haha awesome picture this is great ....Happy Birthday to your tort he's a beauty



Thank you


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 2, 2013)

Awww, cute pic. Happy Birthday to your little guy!


----------



## jesst (Apr 2, 2013)

Happy birthday! He looks great and so happy


----------



## Duff (Apr 2, 2013)

Pretty awesome looking Tortoise!!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you ct, jesst and duff!


----------



## pspryu101 (Apr 2, 2013)

great looking leopard! I like how you have a leopard print table cloth in the background to go with it too! lol was that planned? haha


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 2, 2013)

pspryu101 said:


> great looking leopard! I like how you have a leopard print table cloth in the background to go with it too! lol was that planned? haha



Thank you

..and of course it was staged!!! No offense to anyone with a leopard print table cloth but I would never have that on my table! LOL


----------



## Andrea M (Apr 3, 2013)

That's hilarious! Glad other people are as daft about their pets as I am. Happy birthday little one!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 4, 2013)

Andrea M said:


> That's hilarious! Glad other people are as daft about their pets as I am. Happy birthday little one!



Ya, my husband was chuckling. He thought I was silly ;p


----------



## Siren Nora (Apr 4, 2013)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 4, 2013)

Siren Nora said:


> Happy birthday!



Thank you


----------

